# Brussels - The Capital Of Art-Nouveau



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> The Grand Place is a tourist trap, but architecturally it is quite impressive. Although I was far more impressed with the Art-Nouveau stuff.
> 
> (...)
> 
> I don't think it's that bad. Bland maybe, but these days most of shopping areas are.


It's no disaster, but most major shopping streets in Belgium are more beautiful, like the Meir in Antwerp, the Steenstraat in Bruges or the Veldstraat in Ghent.

I don't think the Grand Place is a tourist trap. It's just a beautiful and stunning old square with lots of tourists. I can't blame them, allthough I prefer the less crowded art nouveau jewels, just like you. 

Do you have more pictures?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Super shots of Brussels, you've named it perfectly. Are there more photos to come?


----------



## DusanPodgorica (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm visiting Brussels next summer. So, what do you think, is it better to be in Brussels in June or July?


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

It's hard to say. The weather can be good (July is a little more likely to be hot, like it is now) or gray and rainy. Every year it is a surprise. In july there will probably a bit more tourists, but overall the city is a bit more quiet as many citizens are on holiday then. Overall, I don't think it really matters too much which month you go.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Generally June is dryer than July, but not this year, when June was wet and chilly and July dry and warm. 
Anyway, Brussels is not a top 10 tourist destination, so it seldom gets overcrowded with tourists, not even in summer. Both months have moderate and pleasant temperatures, lots of great festivals in Brussels and in the surrounding area's. 
In july lots of Belgians and expats go on holiday, so generally there's less traffic on the roads and public transport. You don't have to worry about overcrowded metrotrains and trams then.
Both months have long days and short nights, but long enough to have enough sleep.

If you plan your trip, don't hesitate to consult the Brussel's SSC-members on the BE-forum or check my photo thread.


----------



## DusanPodgorica (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you guys!You helped me, indeed. I asked this question because the earlier I book my flight, the less it costs, so I should have already started thinking about my trip.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Best time to travel is winter. 



Bristol Mike said:


> Super shots of Brussels, you've named it perfectly. Are there more photos to come?


Thanks. No, that's about it. 

Will have to re-visit the place someday.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> No, that's about it.





El_Greco said:


> Will have to re-visit the place someday.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Benonie said:


>


Yeah I know what you mean. I wish Id taken more shots.


----------



## gdlrar (Feb 8, 2010)

exquisite!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks, man!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Beautiful old architecture there. It's not on my must-visit priority list for the time being but those photos are beautiful.


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

El_Greco said:


> 7. A curious building somewhere in Saint-Gilles. It appears to be Art-Nouveau but also displays Art-Deco elements. Anyone know more about it?


It's the house José Ciamberlani. The Ciamberlani's were a rich family and two of the sons were given a piece of land in Elsene around 1897. (The borders in Brussels are pretty much impossible to spot.  ) They both had their houses build by Paul Hankar. This is the side of the Paul Emile Jansonstreet. The other brother was Albert Ciamberlani and he had the Hotel Ciamberlani build on the other side of the block in the Defacqzstreet. That one's a lot more famous and is seen as one of the art nouveau masterpieces of Brussels. It's a bit strange you seem to have missed that one, because it's in the same street as Hankar's own house. 










It's a lot more decorated because Albert Ciamberlani was a painter and he designed the facade paintings of his own house. Free advertising space you could say.

Hankar pretty much invented art nouveau architecture at the same time as Horta in 1893 but where Horta was all about the lines Hankar's style was much more geometrical. He died quite young in 1901 so he predates art-deco by about 20 years. He's definitely seen as one of the big inspirations of that style though.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey thanks for the info, man, really fascinating! Yeah I missed quite a few famous buildings, you can't see everything in the limited amount of time that you have, but hey that's always the reason to re-visit the city.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

very nice work....el greco....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## auggiewren (Jun 17, 2013)

EvanG said:


> It's the house José Ciamberlani. The Ciamberlani's were a rich family and two of the sons were given a piece of land in Elsene around 1897. (The borders in Brussels are pretty much impossible to spot.  ) They both had their houses build by Paul Hankar. This is the side of the Paul Emile Jansonstreet. The other brother was Albert Ciamberlani and he had the Hotel Ciamberlani build on the other side of the block in the Defacqzstreet. That one's a lot more famous and is seen as one of the art nouveau masterpieces of Brussels. It's a bit strange you seem to have missed that one, because it's in the same street as Hankar's own house.
> 
> It's a lot more decorated because Albert Ciamberlani was a painter and he designed the facade paintings of his own house. Free advertising space you could say.
> 
> Hankar pretty much invented art nouveau architecture at the same time as Horta in 1893 but where Horta was all about the lines Hankar's style was much more geometrical. He died quite young in 1901 so he predates art-deco by about 20 years. He's definitely seen as one of the big inspirations of that style though.


Thanks for the info... I leave near those houses, always admire them but never actually know their history.


----------



## Oleg Vass (Jul 1, 2013)

ok


----------



## Oleg Vass (Jul 1, 2013)

Tell me at least one strong reason why Riga should not be considered an Art nouveau capital?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

There is no reason. _'Capital of Art Nouveau'_ is not an official title. Brussels seems to be one of the birthplaces of that style, which is quite diverse, by the way. Brussels is -_just like Riga_- one of the several cities with stunning art nouveau, but better known by the public.
I think untill recent years, few people in western Europe were aware of the rich art nouveau in Riga. If you'd call Riga '_capital of art nouveau_', few people would have a problem with that, I think.


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, Riga is definitely an art nouveau capital, and i would love to visit it someday. It deserves to ranked together with Brussels and Nancy as the cities that both are defined by art nouveau and that define art nouveau. Brussels is THE capital of art nouveau though.  It is where the style originated after all.


----------

